# Lets see 'em



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

We got started with this already in another thread. But I figured it would ge a good thread to start all on its own. So bring on the photos from your hidey holes. Be it a view from your ground blind, treestand, or a pearch over a rocky mountian, If it is what your are looking at while hunting. I want to see it! Fellas, bar stools don't count either.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

These are just re-posts from me to get the ball rolling.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> We got started with this already in another thread. But I figured it would ge a good thread to start all on its own. So bring on the photos from your hidey holes. Be it a view from your ground blind, treestand, or a pearch over a rocky mountian, If it is what your are looking at while hunting. I want to see it! Fellas, bar stools don't count either.


I'm sure there has been many successful hunts while on bar stools ! HA !!

Good post-- not many pic's taken while hunting from years past - I'll have to dig the mothball box out of the closet.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I took all these photos with my cell phone. Most of these are from chuck hunting. I will try to get more while coyote hunting. I forget often though.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking country Rick. Guess I will have to start taking some pics of the different areas I hunt. First pic is some of the open country I call. Second is actually a trail cam pic during archery deer, but I call the area also, infact a pack of coyotes live just off the left side of this pic. I usually get at least one every year from this area.I will get more pics of my areas.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> I took all these photos with my cell phone. Most of these are from chuck hunting. I will try to get more while coyote hunting. I forget often though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice, you have all the luxuries.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Nice looking country Rick. Guess I will have to start taking some pics of the different areas I hunt. First pic is some of the open country I call. Second is actually a trail cam pic during archery deer, but I call the area also, infact a pack of coyotes live just off the left side of this pic. I usually get at least one every year from this area.I will get more pics of my areas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice alright, sure green there-- taken in Aug. as pic. says!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great photos Ed. I think it is cool to see where other guys hunt. Kinda a view from their eyes ya know.

Yes Rick. I use the phone a lot for hunting now. Google earth, maps, Time keeper, photo taker, and the wife likes me to carry it when hunting alone. Hey if it makes her feel good.... No problem.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Great photos Ed. I think it is cool to see where other guys hunt. Kinda a view from their eyes ya know.
> 
> Yes Rick. I use the phone a lot for hunting now. Google earth, maps, Time keeper, photo taker, and the wife likes me to carry it when hunting alone. Hey if it makes her feel good.... No problem.


 Ya I hear you on that note, don't own one as its not needed, had one when working up north but that was 3 years ago.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL I just realism my photos are making NY look like open flat land. Up by my home in the North Western part of the state much of it is.... Truthfully more of NY looks like the 3rd photo I posted. Which is south east of me near Corning NY. If you drive 20 Minutes south of me.... Totally different than 20 min North of me. I will get some photos of more hunting spots when I get out to my more usual hunting grounds.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Those are good pics SG. Photos don't have to be grand spectacular scenes, although they are nice, I want to see what you are seeing from your spot.


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

I haven't been here long enough to post any pictures..so I'll try in this thread. I don't have any pics FROM my hunting spots, but I have a few of the whole area I hunt.

This is from the back porch of my grandpa's, we start here and hike for miles. This is also our shooting range, from 50 to 400 yard targets (I think), we have various landmarks measured out to 900 yards.



















This was from trapping season last year, probably a mile or so from the first pics, dad was resetting a trap a bear had destroyed, so I took pics of the opposite hill that we also hunt....basically, grandpa's house is in a hollow, we hunt both hills.

Probably 100 or so yards from here, dad got a nice buck the first year I went out with him that started my obsession with hunting and trapping. I have always thought hunting was awesome, I just didn't actually go until a few years ago.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Same here, hunting/trapping grounds.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

cmp, that looks like some great country !

Eric, your pic brings back alot of memories calling in that type of terrain.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

This is usually where I spend a lot of my fall. This is actually in Kansas where we chase birds for part of the day and coyotes the rest of the time.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great photos fellas! Keep'em coming!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

From Sunday morning.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

Shot my first "all by myself" dog right here. 





























Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great photos I'll have to see if I can dig a few up.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

These pics were taken in the 2011 / 2012 season.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics Wayne ! That is some pretty country.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

+1 on the photo's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

Really cool red rock spots, ruger!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I think I was meant to live in Colorado....


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> I think I was meant to live in Colorado....


Most of those pics. were taken in AZ and NM.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well...... I stand by my statement lol.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

A few from the Santa Rita Mountains AZ, Spring 2013


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

North of Lake Saguaro AZ, Spring 2013


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

The red rock with snow are really cool pictures btw


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great pics, fulch, beautiful country. Itx Dirty there's some awesome looking country in CO too, From where I live I I can be in the desert or mountains in about 15 minutes.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Ruger. Well while Im on a roll more Spring AZ 2013 Santa Rita Mountains


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Winter 2012 SW Montana elk hunting


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

And a couple more from our quail hunts January in Arizona. Can anyone guess the place?


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is a photo from a crazy warm January goose hunt I went on two seasons ago. Not too often you get to go barefoot on a Missouri beach that time of year.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

fulch said:


> And a couple more from our quail hunts January in Arizona. Can anyone guess the place?


My Initial thought was out Reddington pass, I stumbled across some old ruins like that out there about 30 years ago, but the rock retainer wall reminds me of an old mill on the Hassayampa


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome photos guys!


----------

